# Canon PowerShot A720 IS 8.0 MP for product photos?



## jay2k6ie (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi,

I am brand new to photography but I need to start because I am starting a new online store and I would like to take nice quality product photos. My products will be phone cases for the most part and taken on a white background. I have purchased 3 photography bulbs with lamps (5500k 42W) and I also have a pop up white photography tent. I have researched basic setups for product photography so I have a small idea but my problem is what camera to use? 

I have an iPhone 4 and I have tried taking product photos with it but for obvious reasons they are not all that good so I am looking into purchasing a digicam. I have found a really good deal on a second hand: Canon Powershot A720 IS 8.0MP but I have no idea whether this will be suitable? Any and all advice is greatly appreciated!

Edit: I have a very small budget so buying an SLR or something similar is totally out of my range..


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 15, 2012)

Check the resolution of your screen.

If you really have the best of the best, then its 2560x1600 (about 4 Megapixel).

Thats the maximum photo size you possibly would ever need for pictures in an online shop.

P.s.: Right now, anyway. Lets hope we get 40 Megapixel screens next year. :mrgreen:


----------



## jay2k6ie (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks Solarflare! Do you think that model of camera is decent for what I am looking for? (Nice clear photos on a white background with good lighting?)


----------



## tirediron (Jun 15, 2012)

"nice quality" shots is a rather subjective term.  I would guess that the set-up you have, with that camera will afford you acceptable images for web use, but they're not going to be great.  However, if that's all you can afford, then make it work.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 15, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> Check the resolution of your screen.
> 
> If you really have the best of the best, then its 2560x1600 (about 4 Megapixel).
> 
> ...


Just to avoid any confusion, I believe that Solarflare is referring to the camera's imaging sensor and NOT the rear LCD display screen.


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 15, 2012)

Um, yes. The highest resolution I've seen for camera monitors so far was 1.3 megapixel (*). Still affordable computer screens are at 2560x1600 maximum, last time I checked, about a year ago.

(*) Which btw is already very impressing. Full HD video is 1920x1080 ~ 2 megapixel. Looks like soon we'll be able to watch full hd videos in full resolution on the backside of our cameras !


----------



## KirkS (Jun 25, 2012)

A couple of months ago, I said to my wife; "WIfe, I think I'd like to get back into photography, and want a digital SLR." (This after 20 some-odd years after putting my film cameras away). She said; "Sure, but you have a $200 budget." (She's the bookkeeper in the family). Hmmm... that's not much.

I found a Canon Rebel XT on ebay for $81, +$9 shipping. It's 8MP, and has (so far) been a great camera. I already had a couple of EF lenses, so that helped. Point I'm getting at is that you can get a good used dslr body, and then buy a lens, for under $200 (I saw your other post about a budget). There is a trick to getting lenses cheap; buy an older film camera that comes with a lens. ost of the time, the body and lens is less then the lens alone. Then you can toss/sell/donate the film body.

For what you (and almost all first time dslr buyers) need, you can definitely stay within a $200 budget. Just don't get caught up in the "must have more mega-pixels hype".


----------



## jay2k6ie (Jun 26, 2012)

I've had a look around and I cant see anything like the Canon Rebel XT for $200 secondhand or less.. I've researched a bit and a lot of people seem to be in favour of the Canon Powershot SX series.. I'm really at a loss though because there are so many to choose from. I have found a Powershot SX 130 IS relatively well priced but I am unsure if this will be suitable. Again I'm just looking to take nice clear shots of phone cases for my online store. I am currently using an iPhone 4 camera which really doesnt provide the quality against a white background that I am looking for..


----------



## morganza (Jun 27, 2012)

KirkS said:


> A couple of months ago, I said to my wife; "WIfe, I think I'd like to get back into photography, and want a digital SLR." (This after 20 some-odd years after putting my film cameras away). She said; "Sure, but you have a $200 budget." (She's the bookkeeper in the family). Hmmm... that's not much.
> 
> I found a Canon Rebel XT on ebay for $81, +$9 shipping. It's 8MP, and has (so far) been a great camera. I already had a couple of EF lenses, so that helped. Point I'm getting at is that you can get a good used dslr body, and then buy a lens, for under $200 (I saw your other post about a budget). There is a trick to getting lenses cheap; buy an older film camera that comes with a lens. ost of the time, the body and lens is less then the lens alone. Then you can toss/sell/donate the film body.
> 
> For what you (and almost all first time dslr buyers) need, you can definitely stay within a $200 budget. Just don't get caught up in the "must have more mega-pixels hype".



Good story and point.


----------

